# Just accepted a $6.50/8 mile 39 item DD Chik Fila order



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Total is $130, less than I thought with 39 items but worth the risk. I'm going to be pretty pissed if I don't get a nice tip here

$5 tip unreal. Have to drive 8 miles back too, great start to the day.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Good luck 🍀


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Next trip will be $6/8mile. 
Then it'll be $5.5/8miles.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> Next trip will be $6/8mile.
> Then it'll be $5.5/8miles.


This is a $26 tip order probably 60-70% of the time, I just got unlucky


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> Total is $130, less than I thought with 39 items but worth the risk. I'm going to be pretty pissed if I don't get a nice tip here
> 
> $5 tip unreal. Have to drive 8 miles back too, great start to the day.


Wow, that's a lot of nuggets!


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

uberboy1212 said:


> Total is $130, less than I thought with 39 items but worth the risk. I'm going to be pretty pissed if I don't get a nice tip here
> 
> $5 tip unreal. Have to drive 8 miles back too, great start to the day.


I feel your pain...I had a similar order of 110.00 from an Indian restaurant, 7 mi away. I also got $5 tip, I even wrote a thank you in the "other" section. You're right, usually it's a good gamble..


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i went from 150 dd orders a month down to 40 . 
Last night some total bs orders were coming through . 24 miles 12 bucks city driving . every mile takes 2 minutes .
4.25 loser mcdonalds 7 miles 3 dollars 5 miles trash . I no longer accept mcdonalds unless its over 10 and its under 6 miles .


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> Total is $130, less than I thought with 39 items but worth the risk. I'm going to be pretty pissed if I don't get a nice tip here
> 
> $5 tip unreal. Have to drive 8 miles back too, great start to the day.


It's a disgrace that these lying scumbag companies are allowed to falsely claim "transparency" while they hide tips from the drivers during pings.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

330$ order. 10$ from Goober included!&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

sounds like a buffet in the hood 

just cancel order and its yours yum yum


----------

